# Basketball player needs help!



## thea11 (May 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,I didn't really know where should I post this,cause I'm new here,and I don't know do you even bother with situations like this.Well,the thing is,I'm 17 years old woman basketball player,I've been playing basketball since I was 9,I was never known as the kid with a lot of talent,or the kid that coach would ever take as a good leader...But I always worked hardest and about 3 years ago I became better than all the talented kids and I really enjoyed carrying a team on my back.Last season,when I was still cadette(now I am a junior-U18),I even got a call to a national team,and I managed to be in best 12 for european championship.My coaches really liked me cause I was a true fighter and I never gave up.But when I came back this season,everythin started to go wrong.Firstable,I started to play for a senior first league team.I was the youngest,and noone really payed attention to me.I was a kid in a older team who was pulled around by everyone.I started to hate my trainings,I really lost my love to basketball.But,the worst thing to me was the fact they wanted me to play center or power forward,and I'm only 1,78 m tall.I don't know why are they trying to put me on that postition so bad cause I'm very fast and I can break trough to basket easily.I also have pretty good tehnique,but I constatly change my shot so it's not so good all the time.We had a junior championship,but it was pretty bad,we ended up last,cause we didn't even play together all season,and in my country they don't really care for younger teams.Whole season they were just paying attention to players that were one year younger than me cause they were cadettes and they had more successful season then we did.Whole season I've been trying so hard,but they are just using me on a wrong position so others can play positions they want cause I'm too old obviously to work with me.I don't really want to play any more,I hate my trainings,but I also don't wanna give up cause there is a little voice that always keeps pushing me on and tells me to try again...I really don't know what to do,if I could, I would go to another club,but I can't,I can't afford moving to another city,I sent applications to few American colleges but noone wants a girl that has no tape to show where she is playing,and no money to come in US...Should I quit?Should I keep trying?I really don't know...I saw that there are many coaches on this forum,so if you ever read this,try to appreciate every player in your team,believe in every each of them,no matter how old they are,it's never too late to believe...


----------

